# Tikona FMC 599



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 4, 2011)

Yesterday , 
Got new Tikona Net Connection.
My Plan is -
FMC 599.
With 2 MBps Speed for first 4gbs and the 64kbps 
Nice

posting pic. soon.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 4, 2011)

The FUP doesn't looks nice to me.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 4, 2011)

What is FUP?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 4, 2011)

Fixed Usage Policy.

Means if you are an avid downloader 4GB will be finished within few hours and then 64kbps?? :O

It's not good plan at all.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 5, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> *Fixed Usage Policy.*
> 
> Means if you are an avid downloader 4GB will be finished within few hours and then 64kbps?? :O
> 
> It's not good plan at all.



It's Fair Usage Policy 

And Tikona is very very bad atleast here at Bhopal, MP


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 5, 2011)

^^Yeah, right, thanks for the correction..!! Silly mistake


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 5, 2011)

Tikona Sucks.....their speeds are horrible..


----------

